# Are betta concussions possible...? He's definitely hurt.



## Brizat (Aug 29, 2011)

So, my friend today donated her 1-year-old betta to me today, tank, heater, filter and all. He was fine at her house, etc. 

*The problem is...*

We had him in a water bottle for transport and after tank setup/cleaning/cycling etc. we poured him in but he went out too fast and bashed into his stone decoration :/. 

*In the 6 hours he's been in the tank I haven't noticed any lesions or bloating...*

For the first 2 hours he laid on the bottom of the tank barely moving or breathing... If something disturbs him he zooms around for a while and then settles back down. 
More recently he has settled inside his barrel decoration to hide, but I know from experience that he's a really active and spunky little dude. I'd hate for him to die in my care. 

I don't know if there's anything I can do to help him get better. Any info is appreciated!


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Maybe he's just getting used to the new place. I've heard that bettas may lie around for a little bit while getting used to their new home. Also, yes; concussions are possible in any creature with a brain. Was the water temperature in the water bottle the same as his new tank? Was it the same type of water in his tank, or did you switch him from bottled water to dechlorinated water?


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Assuming all was right regarding water, water temp etc (since he is still in his old home) I think he probably got a bit stress out from the transport itself. Give him a couple of days to calm down and just monitor for other signs. 

That's a generous donation from your friend 

Cheers!


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Hi Brizat - Welcome to the forum! When moving a betta (or any fish) into a new home and new water, it's really important to acclimate them before releasing them. In your case, this would've been done by floating the water bottle in the tank for at least 15 minutes prior to releasing, as well as adding small amounts of new tank water to the bottle every 3 minutes or so. Fish need to acclimate to the new water temperature as well as the new water parameters ie. pH (water hardness), chemical differences, etc. If you just poured him in, he's probably stressed under all factors. Water shock is very stressful on fish, and in severe cases, deadly, so just keep an eye on him. He sounds a little shocked and stressed because he's hiding. That's normal. Just keep and eye on him and let us know if anything changes. It will probably take him a week to come around. He may not want to eat either, so don't worry if he refuses food. Also, you mentioned tank set up, cleaning and cycling. Cycling can take up to 4 weeks in a new set up. Can you let us know what size tank you have? If it's under 5 gal's, then frequent water changes are better for smaller set ups. There are a lot of helpful and friendly folks on this forum who are happy to get you started with your new friend. Welcome to the wonderful world of betta's!


----------



## Brizat (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 

The water was different in the bottle than the tank, but I used the same conditioner for both and was very careful about the differences in water. (There aren't many, we both use the same city water.) The temperature should have been fine, I floated him for about 20 minutes. The tank is 2 gallons (small by my standards.) He's not the first betta I've had, but the first one to have such a rough move 



******EDIT******

I just checked on him, it looks like he's only breathing out of one side of his gills. He's still swimming, but not eating. I'll just wait and see.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

i think he is just getting use to his home when i got my betta he wouldn't even eat and just barely moved at all


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

He's probably playing sick fish.

Birds and other predators don't go after food that is clearly diseased, behaving wrong. He's hiding from whatever it was that socked him.

Yes you CAN give betta concussions and you can break their bones and give them small subcutaneous bleeds. Please remember to be more careful, eh?


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

If he continues to only breathe out of one side of his gills, I'd suggest starting a new thread for that specific condition. He certainly could've sustained a little damage when he hit the decoration. I think we all agree that he's stressed and hiding from the move and transport. Also keeping him in a low light area with little or no traffic around him can help him stay relaxed. I'm not a disease or fish health person, but I know we have some resident vets on hand. If you need to start a new thread for the gill issue, they can direct you on suggestions on what may be the issue and how to treat. Hopefully he didn't sustain damage and he'll just come around in a couple of days. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Brizat (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks again, everyone!

That's my next plan of action, I've been leaving him alone and keeping the lights down. I noticed that when I turned on my lamp he freaked out and started zooming around until I turned it off. The poor thing is stressed beyond all hell right now. It looks like he's resting on his side or laying on his decorations for support. I'll monitor him more and if I notice anything else wrong I'll definitely post a new thread. 

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just follow what Thunderloon & Flowerslegacy are saying as that is my opinion so I can't really add anything to theirs so just follow that and keep an eye on him and try to be more careful next time


----------



## Brizat (Aug 29, 2011)

UPDATE:

It's been a struggle. Still no eating. And his color has changed. Before he was near-black at the head steadily lightening up and towards the middle a brilliant red and then crossing to a deep navy blue in his tail. Now he looks like he's become a ruddy brownish/red all over except for his tail... If this is still stress I understand, it's just making me worry. 

Also when he swims it's not a consistent side-to-side motion, he sort of jiggles and swims in little bursts on and off until he breaks the surface for air, zooms around (bumping into tank paraphernalia as he goes) and then settles again at the bottom.

I think it may be time to post a new thread about his trauma and if there's anything I can do, what does the jury say?


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Hi Brizat - Yes, post another thread immediately. Also, the resident vet is Darkmoon17. Give her a PM and tell her what's going on. Something is definitely wrong with your little guy.


----------

